# Patio Doors - dry rot



## jintheace (Dec 24, 2013)

I have 3 double wide out swinging patio doors (door frames are 60" wide x 94" high [yes, slightly less than 8'] ). These doors face south and receive blowing rain when it storms here in northern California.
All six doors have dry rotted at the bottom - I'm finding pieces of the doors on the patio. The doors are glass with Douglas fir frames painted white on the outside, clear varnish on the inside. I need to fix the dry rot before the doors fall apart.
I'm thinking of removing each door, cutting off the bottom to good wood, gluing a piece of fir to within 7/8" of the bottom, if needed, then gluing a 7/8" piece of teak wood to the original length. 
I've looked at door shoes, a door guy said shoes are not normally used on out-swinging exterior doors, but the bottoms should have been finished when the house was built 12 years ago - I don't believe they were, the door bottoms were in contact with the threshold, so water wicked up and caused the dry rot.
My questions are does this sound reasonable and what type of glue do I use to join the teak to the doug fir? I want a permanent (20 year) solution if possible.

Thanks, any comments are most appreciated.
John N.


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

jintheace said:


> I have 3 double wide out swinging patio doors (door frames are 60" wide x 94" high [yes, slightly less than 8'] ). These doors face south and receive blowing rain when it storms here in northern California.
> All six doors have dry rotted at the bottom - I'm finding pieces of the doors on the patio. The doors are glass with Douglas fir frames painted white on the outside, clear varnish on the inside. I need to fix the dry rot before the doors fall apart.
> I'm thinking of removing each door, cutting off the bottom to good wood, gluing a piece of fir to within 7/8" of the bottom, if needed, then gluing a 7/8" piece of teak wood to the original length.
> I've looked at door shoes, a door guy said shoes are not normally used on out-swinging exterior doors, but the bottoms should have been finished when the house was built 12 years ago - I don't believe they were, the door bottoms were in contact with the threshold, so water wicked up and caused the dry rot.
> ...


Replace the bottoms with stainless steel.Use them thar ole fashinned yeller pages and find a sheet metal shop.Give them a call. They'll straighten you out and it will look FANTASTIC :thumbsup: If you want to get kinky ask them to do it in brass or copper !


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

BTW. Site owner. GO **** YOURSELF ! Why is 1/5 of this page littered with THAT PIECE OF **** Clinton ? Hail Satan ! BYE BYE.


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

aWWWWWWWW%$$%%%##@[email protected]%$^&*()**& How nice. Fhuh Kewe. Get it ?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Tilaran said:


> BTW. Site owner. GO **** YOURSELF ! Why is 1/5 of this page littered with THAT PIECE OF **** Clinton ? Hail Satan ! BYE BYE.





Tilaran said:


> aWWWWWWWW%$$%%%##@[email protected]%$^&*()**& How nice. Fhuh Kewe. Get it ?


Undies too tight?

















.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> Undies too tight?



Eggnog... :drink:


----------

